# Doh!



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

Just had a letter through from Adriahn Flux re my insurance renewal, and they are TELLING me to look elsewhere as they dont think they will be competative after my accident and now only having 2 yrs no claims!!!! Man they must REALY hate me! Thought they might want to keep me and try and get some of thier money back! Isthis normal?

Luke


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

I think that's a polite way of saying they don't want to cover you. Bit of a shame as I've been with AF for 3 years and they've always been the cheapest. Maybe worth giving them a call to find out the exact issue as I had a similar letter from them a year ago when they said they couldn't cover me due to the number of mods - a couple of phone calls later they decided it was ok. 

Failling that, if you're over 30 then try Osbornes as I've always found the rest to be fairly expensive when it comes to modded 32's.

Talat.


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Over 30!!!*

Sheeesh m8, please don't tell me I look that old! I'm only 24, 25 in June. Have thought about using the sunny again and waiting till 25 to insure the 32 but don't think I could wait that long to drive it!

Luke


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Ill drive you around in it if it makes you feel better  

Lee


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Errrr no*

If you wanna drive it you can buy it! 

Luke


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I bet all the wrinklies on the forum feel quite smug reading this. Sorry to hear about the insurance Luke


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Go on Dave*

Make me feel better why don't ya! 

Luke


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

When you are young you wish that you were older and when you are older you wish that you were young again


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*I just wish*

I hadn't crashed the bloody car!!!!

Luke


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

Do you think I will have a similar problem with tescos? I bought 1st skyline in august and claimed next day, but transfered policy to new one. In august do you think they will insure me? Any more info about this traders insurance lark?
Cheers.

Waqas


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Well*

If at 24 i'm having this problem and I crashed the car 6 months afterwards and now 6 months later at renewal they are saying this then... yes, unfortunately you may have even more of a problem

Luke


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Luke

My insurance is £511 p.a. all mods declared.

But would you want to be twice your current age?

Vincenzo


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Errrrrm....*

Nope! 

Luke


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Even I would not to be that old  

err.....happy birthday Vincenzo ....got in there before it was too late


----------

